# John Deere 6200 series. 1994



## Farmer14 (Nov 5, 2020)

Hi all just looking for other opinions. A garage recently done a oil pressure test on my John Deere 6200. He's say the pressure test should be up at around 50,but was only at around 10. Is my engine actually gone ?? Or is there any other thing that can be tested??


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Welcome to HT

If engine doesn't burn oil & operates good you might consider what JD classifies as an "underhaul" which is replacing connecting rod & main brgs. My JD 4255 recieved an "underhaul" @ 6000 hrs. This Spring I had to have my 4255 engine overhauled at 11,400 hrs due to failed piston liner sealing rings allowing coolant into crankcase. Granted oil pressure loss could also be attributed to worn camshaft or balancer shaft bushings(4 cyl only) which would require engine removal from tractor to correct. Worn oil pump gears or OP relief valve also could contribute to low oil pressure.


----------



## Farmer14 (Nov 5, 2020)

Thanks for that appreciate your input. Will way up all options.


----------



## Kamkol PL (8 mo ago)

Hi, i hope your JD now is good. Did you find a reason and repaired it? I have in my 6200 similar situation.


----------

